# Rostschutz CRMO?



## Badenser (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

sind Commencal Stahlrahmen(Innen)gegen Rost geschützt
Besitze einen 2014er Meta HT CRMO.

Gruß
Badenser


----------

